# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado  CAP instalará planta deshidratadora de frutas y hortalizas en Ceticos Paita

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Procesará mangos, bananos, zucchinis, berenjenas y piñas, entre otros, con inversión de US$ 1 millón*  *Lima, jun. 03 (ANDINA).-* El Consorcio Agroexportador del Perú (CAP) instalará en los próximos días una planta deshidratadora de frutas y hortalizas en el Centro de Exportación, Transformación, Industria, Comercialización y Servicios (Ceticos) Paita, ubicado en la región Piura. 
Ello con una inversión que bordea el millón de dólares constituyéndose en la primera agroindustria que se ubica en esa zona de desarrollo. 
Con este proyecto CAP proyecta incursionar en diversos mercados de altos precios, entre ellos el de los healthy snacks, frutas y hortalizas deshidratadas con alto valor agregado, de gran demanda internacional, manifestó su gerente general, Luis Llanos. 
Esta nueva planta contará con la ventaja de estar ubicada en Ceticos Paita, zona especial aduanera que cuenta con beneficios tributarios y aduaneros similares a una zona franca, además de su cercanía (sólo a tres kilómetros) del puerto de Paita, lo que representa grandes ventajas competitivas, agregó. 
El CAP inició sus actividades hace tres años exportando diversas variedades de mango fresco y congelado. 
La planta deshidratadora de CAP, una de las más grandes y modernas de su tipo en Perú, tiene un área de 3,000 metros cuadrados y cuenta con una serie de áreas específicamente implementadas para cumplir con los estándares de calidad y optimizar los procesos. 
Inicialmente los productos que procesará son frutas y hortalizas como mango, banano (tanto en convencional como orgánico) provenientes de Sullana (Piura), zucchinis (zapallitos italianos), berenjenas, pimientos, y piña orgánica proveniente de Catacaos (Piura). 
Además, piña convencional (proveniente de Cajamarca), uva (Piura), cebolla (Chulucanas  Piura), tomate (Sullana), papaya (Sullana) y pimiento morrón (Piura), señaló a la revista AgroNegociosPerú. 
Por su parte, el responsable de este proyecto, Frank Moreno, indicó que la construcción de una planta de deshidratados es importante para la zona norte del país donde el volumen de excedentes de exportación de frutas frescas aumenta cada año y necesitan ser industrializados para dar así mayor valor a las exportaciones del sector. 
Además, explicó que la exportación de productos perecibles representa un riesgo muy alto por la volatilidad de los precios ya que los montos que cada productor recibe por los productos que exporta están en función de las condiciones del mercado externo (variación de precios).Temas similares: Artículo: Frutas y hortalizas frescas son cada vez más populares en EE.UU Artículo: Comercio exterior en Ceticos Paita sumó US$ 140 millones en bienio 2009 - 2010 México: inteligencia artificial previene plagas en frutas y hortalizas CAP instalará planta deshidratadora de frutas y hortalizas en Ceticos Paita Empresa Gloria instalará planta de yogur que producirá 40 mil litros en Arequipa

----------

